# Looking for breeder in WV, Va, Pa, Md area



## westvirginia (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm looking for a male GSD puppy as a companion. I'm not looking for show/breeding quality, just good temperament and health. I prefer the black/tan coat, and I don't need a dog with a high prey drive. In terms of price I'd like to pay around $1000-1300 for him. To be upfront, I am an Engr student at West Virginia University. I understand this is a problem for a lot of breeders; there are many students I have met and would never trust with raising and caring for a puppy. On the other hand, as a student I have much more free time to spend with a puppy. I'm very active and have the ability to manage my school schedule to accomodate the new family member. I have saved up several thousand dollars but more importantly I have my parents financial aid in terms of emergencies and general care. This is by no means a spur of the moment decision. I have been researching the Internet/reading several books pertaining to the GSD breed. My research has spanned much of the last year and will undoubtedly continue for many years to come! I want to wait until this May to actually get the puppy. Mainly so I will have all summer 
to dedicate to training and raising the puppy during the critical socialization periods. Please post any suggestions!!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Welcome from a fellow West Virginian, sorry I can't help you with the breeder suggestions but there are lots of knowledgeable people on this forum that can help you or point you in the right direction.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

I PMed you.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

If you think you'd be happy with a white GSD, my Faith is a fantastic dog -intelligent, excellent temperament, and IMHO pretty. She came from the Vantasia/Sugarloaf kennels in Mercersburg, PA which is 20 miles north of Hagerstown, MD. You can see some pictures of her at The Hooligans Photo Albums! - click on THE HOOLIGANS album, and Faith's pictures are toward the bottom.


----------



## westvirginia (Dec 25, 2010)

Thank you all for the reccomendations! I'm not a huge fan of the white GSD, but I appreciate the suggestion all the same. Please keep them coming!!!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I don't know what their "fees" are for puppies.....but Hillview-Kennels in located in Virginia, and has a solid reputation.
They have a black & tan breeding female (Briska) with an excellent "resume"..perhaps they have a breeding planned in the future?
Robin


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

von Silbersee in VA - black and tan/red - in Kentucky, Drache Feld has super nice dogs and places many many nice companion pups, keeping back the show prospects for their program and wanting good homes for the ones not top show prospects...know quite a few people with DF pups and all are happy with nice tempered reasonably priced companion dogs...

Lee


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Geez...forgot about Silbersee...very nice dogs! Chris & Joe are super !
Drachfeld also nice dogs....


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

*looking for a breeder in West Virginia*

I sent you a private message.

Shannon


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

My breeder has a male sable gsd available. They have a website and i will post it when im back. They are in roanoake


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

http://www.hollowhillsgsd.com/

Milnerhaus Kennels

Here are two but I know there are several breeders on here that may be able to help you even if you need to ship the pup, good luck, Jeff


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

johnsonhaus

Have you tried a rescue or looking in your local shelters?


----------



## Bailey730 (Dec 6, 2010)

You might look at Shadowbrookshepherds.com located in Troy, PA. I am getting my second GSD from them in a couple of weeks and love their dogs. Great temperment and looks. Our first one is going to be 5 in July. Check out the site (lots of photos) and the price is in your range.


----------

